# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين شتوية 2012

## دموع الغصون

فساتين شتوية . فساتين شتوية 2012 

فساتين شتويه 2012




**

**



**

**

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بحب الشتا اواعي الشتا بس يا حسرة ما في شتا بلامارات  :Frown:  بجننو والله

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله بعين يا اميره .. ان شاء الله بترجعي بالسلامه 
راق لي مروركِ

----------


## بيلسان

*
بدي هااااااااااد احضر في حفلة بنت خاااااااالي 
يسلموووووووووووووووو الفستين بجننووووو عن جد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

واو زوئك حلو كتير واختيارك بجنن 
يسلمو بيلسان مرورك معطر بشذى روحكِ

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*

شُغل مناسبة وطلعة شيك*

----------


## rand yanal

8e769074f7ea16eda2be8586717a1d89.jpg

هاد كتييييييييييييييييير نايس  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مشكورات على المرور 
راق لي ذوقكن الراقي*

----------

